# scooters



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Hi all,
I am thinking of buying a scooter to carry on the back of the van. It must be suitable to carry two adults so presumably needs to be at least 125cc. Not knowing much about these machines I would be gratefull of any advice or to hear of other peoples experiences as to which are the best models to consider.
Cheers.


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Silviffer, Would advise against a chinese import, we have a Honda Dylan 125cc
£15 a year tax, £65 fully comp insurance, 100mpg, bullet proof engine.
Put a towbar on it and it will tow your van  

Ian.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Hi another vote for the Dylan had ours for the last two years,comfy when two up rides more like a bike than a scooter,due in part to the big wheels.Dont know why they named it after Bob,thought he fell off a Triumph.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

silviffer said:


> Hi all,
> I am thinking of buying a scooter to carry on the back of the van. It must be suitable to carry two adults so presumably needs to be at least 125cc. Not knowing much about these machines I would be gratefull of any advice or to hear of other peoples experiences as to which are the best models to consider.
> Cheers.


All depends on how much distance you are intending to travel. Unless it's just for short journies around a town for example, a 125cc for two people is a bit underpowered. For slightly longer distances you may find the power a bit wanting when going uphill with traffic behind you. A 250cc, or a 400cc scooter will make travelling at all legal speeds with 2-up much less of a problem. Weight-wise you would probably need a trailer, rather than a lift, but the benefits of reduced loading on the MH would be considerable if you are anywhere near your max weight limit. Personally I have a Suzuki Burgman 400 as our 'local' transport, and with the RV I can carry that on a hydraulic lift on the back. If I really want to load up the coach, then an EZ RISE BIKE TRAILER which lays flat on the floor for loading and unloading, and rises to running height using an air pump, is even easier. I would always err of the side of more power rather than less - it's much safer. Even the Burgman 400 can be riden on a restricted motorcycle licence as it is under the 33hp limit, is extremely comfortable for both riders, and has a large cargo space under the seat, either for storing helmets when sightseeing, or carrying the groceries back from the supermarket. :lol: :lol:


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

I bought a Peugeot Ludix Blaster 50cc scooter on the basis that it was the lightest (<80kg) I could find which could carry two. You can ride it with pillion on a pre'97 (?) car licence. It's water cooled, so slightly quieter, and we have not had any problem with it: we tend to use it to nip to the shops, or to explore the town / city we're staying near to.
I suppose it would struggle two-up in the alps, or on a >50kmph road, but we put up with that :~)


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I have just sold my 105bhp Triumph and bought a Vespa GTS 250 scooter. I have not had so much fun on two wheels in years.

It is 150kg and has no problem at all two up. No problem with peak district hills. I use it all the time at the moment. Havn't driven the car for two weeks.

I have now fitted air-ride,next step is to weld myself up a simple rack for the back.

http://www.uk.vespa.com/en_UK/vespa/gts/gts250ie/default.aspx


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I cant got my head around the price of the insurance.

I have just sold my 1100 cc bike sadly  (wifey grief) but still have a 500cc bike thats a rocket and I pay £65 a year fully comp(4 yrs NCB)


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Dont forget to do your sums, can your van carry that scooter, has your van got a long overhang, I dont want to get personal but you must also make sure of the carrying capacity of the scooter for eg our dylan can carry 150kgs her indoors and me have a combined weight of 140kgs add a couple of helmets a lock & chain & we are nearly at the limit.
Also does your licence allow you to ride your choice of scooter, I`m not sure but a full car licence allows you to ride a 50cc without L plates but you have to do a CBT test to ride anything bigger unless of course you have a full bike licence.

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"bought a Vespa GTS 250 scooter"

It's a nice machine, isn't it? Great fun. You can hurry it or sit back and cruise.

Dave


----------



## 101465 (Oct 19, 2006)

dilly said:


> Hi Silviffer, Would advise against a chinese import, we have a Honda Dylan 125cc
> £15 a year tax, £65 fully comp insurance, 100mpg, bullet proof engine.
> Put a towbar on it and it will tow your van
> 
> Ian.


Hi Ian, 
Where do you get your insurance from for £65 ? I have a Yamaha maxter 125 with three years no claims and it costs me £130 comprehensive, this is with Bennetts. I am a 66 year old and have held a full M/C licence for 50 years and never a claim.

These Yamaha scooters are also very good, my one carries two up comfortably with enough power to keep up with general traffic.

Tony


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello Tony, I am also with Bennetts Insurance , I can only think that its your postcode or maybe you keep yours outside with no extra security fitted.
Ours is kept in our garage with a Thatcham approved lock & chain and Honda Smartwater security.The scooter is for me only to ride, no named riders.
Yes I agree, the Maxter is a good capable scooter , the Honda swung it for me because the Honda dealer is only a couple of miles away and most of the Knowledge riders in London use them so they must be a good scoot.

Ian.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Bopintone lives in Harrogate......must be a bit rough around there. All the street fighting after chucking out time at the tea rooms. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

RR has posted he has a 500cc bike & only pays £65 fully comp the same I`m paying for my 12bhp scoot, now I feel robbed.


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a Gilera VXR200 and it is simply brilliant. A 4-stroke water cooled engine that will take the bike up to 80mph and that is 2 up. It is great for short to medium trips and is a good choice placed betwwen the 125cc and the 400cc scoots. I carry it on the hydraulic easylifter scooter rack. Want more info email me [email protected].


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Dylan 150cc*

In Germany and Holland you can buy the Honda Dylan in 150cc version.

We imported one a couple of years ago - it has been great - it has around 3 more bhp than the 125cc.

Not a lot! - but every little helps.

Happy Travels


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Dylan 150cc*



Hymie said:


> In Germany and Holland you can buy the Honda Dylan in 150cc version.
> 
> We imported one a couple of years ago - it has been great - it has around 3 more bhp than the 125cc.
> 
> ...


That`d be no good to me as it`s left hand drive... :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi all hope you've missed me whilst sunning myself in Rhodes :twisted: 

£100 Fully Comp 100BHP Honda VFR800 bennets / Full NCB, 32 etc 

bit heavy for the back of the RV tho 

as with all insurances you just have to waste time changing every year 

John


----------



## 101465 (Oct 19, 2006)

krull said:


> Bopintone lives in Harrogate......must be a bit rough around there. All the street fighting after chucking out time at the tea rooms. :lol: :lol:


Your not wrong there Krull, those old ladies come out of Betty's Tea rooms swinging bike chains and nicking any scooters seen around to fit the engines in their bathchairs, bloody menace then, racing around the streets pulling wheelies, its just not safe in Harrogate any more, I think I will move to Moss Side. :wink: :lol:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

My neighbour has an Aprilla 125 2 stroke for sale. Only done about 1,000 miles, I think he wants about £700 for it. Will find out more details if you are interested.

Trevor


----------



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Trevor but think I would much prefer a 4 stroke.


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Hi,

I'd like to add another vote for the Honda Dylan fan club. I bought a year-old ex demo from a dealer for about £1300. Weight is a bearable 140kg and the performance is amazing for a 125 - it'll hold 60 two-up no trouble and we regularly do rides of a couple of hours. Good brakes and decent handling - it's even fun to 'scratch' solo on a windy road...

Of course compared with a real motorbike, the suspension is crap and acceleration lackluster (due to the CV transmission), still it makes overtaking exciting 

Of course I'd like a 200, but on balance, for the money, there's nothing to beat it.

(to put this in perspective my other bikes are a Honda VFR750, BMW650GS special and Yamaha TDR250)

Chris


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Dylan Scooter Weight*

Just for information - the dry weight of a Dylan is 120kg.

Happy Travels

cheers


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi for all the old mods :lol: :wink: and scooterists :wink:

a good custom mag 
>>>>scootering mag<<<<<<

ray


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

In response to Dilly's rather tactful advice, I remembered this photo I came across...


----------

